# what size for where?



## creekrat (Aug 7, 2013)

Been a while since this was discussed so i figured i'd start up a thread.  What size needle do you use for what locations.  I use a 25g X 1" for ventro glute and occasionally quads.  Was strictly doing quads and started to get some pip that i think was mostly due to some scar tissue. Switched to vg and absolutely painless


----------



## Azog (Aug 7, 2013)

25g X 1" for everything over here. I, too, am starting to develop some nasty quad pip that I can only attribute to over use of the spots.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2013)

25 x 5/8"


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey CR...I do a rotation from glutes, VG's, quads and delts.  I am currently using a 23 gauge 1 inch everywhere except delts and use a slin pin.

You may want to consider expanding your pinning sites.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 7, 2013)

25g x 1", used it in every spot thus far. Ventro, quads and delts =)


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 7, 2013)

25x1" for all sites....with an occasional 27x1 1/4 for quads


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2013)

25g 1" as well.  I also back fill slin pins for 1cc or less.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2013)

fat asses! :smug:


----------



## username1 (Aug 7, 2013)

slin pins for delts and quads for TRT (if amount of oil is under 1cc) and 25g 1" for ventro.


----------



## NeoPT (Aug 7, 2013)

whats back fill?





Dfeaton said:


> 25g 1" as well.  I also back fill slin pins for 1cc or less.


----------



## Azog (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I need to try glutes...how the fuck do you all pin them?


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 7, 2013)

I personally don't think 1" is long enough for glutes. 22g 1 1/2" on glutes, ill go 1 1/4" at the shortest. and im far from having a fat ass....wont mention any names, Mrs..... 
but with a 1" at glutes, you have to figure at best you've got a 1/2" of skin and fat to get through which means you've only got a 1/2" left to go into the muscle. that's not very deep especially when youre injecting over 1cc. you could end up losing some of it.    jmo though.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 7, 2013)

20g glutes delts tris


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I personally don't think 1" is long enough for glutes. 22g 1 1/2" on glutes, ill go 1 1/4" at the shortest. and im far from having a fat ass....wont mention any names, Mrs.....
> but with a 1" at glutes, you have to figure at best you've got a 1/2" of skin and fat to get through which means you've only got a 1/2" left to go into the muscle. that's not very deep especially when youre injecting over 1cc. you could end up losing some of it.    jmo though.



BS, I flex my ass and shit pops...stick that 5/8" pin in and good to go...pics don't lie  lol


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2013)

Azog said:


> I think I need to try glutes...how the fuck do you all pin them?



omg, it's frickin easy, I'll show you at the gym...we can go off in the corner..no one will notice LMAO


----------



## username1 (Aug 7, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> whats back fill?



instead of drawing oil through the needle of the syringe, you remove the plunger on the back end of the syringe and fill it


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 7, 2013)

Jenner said:


> BS, I flex my ass and shit pops...stick that 5/8" pin in and good to go...pics don't lie  lol



im going to agree women are the exception. LOL and yes you look very lean there Jenner, but most of these guys don't have your tight hiney


----------



## Braw16 (Aug 7, 2013)

I use 25g 1" for everything except when I spot inject tne I will a 5/8 slin. I used to 23g 1 and 1 1/2 but for me don't see a use in it. My doc for TRT would use 25 5/8 for my delts. But I pin quads ventro and glutes and delts with 25 1".


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 7, 2013)

20g... jesus.. do you need to stitch yourself up after?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 7, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> im going to agree women are the exception. LOL and yes you look very lean there Jenner, but most of these guys don't have your tight hiney



 Next I'll have to hear how you guys have thicker skin...lol AND, not all women  



JAXNY said:


> 20g... jesus.. do you need to stitch yourself up after?



LOL, no shit!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 7, 2013)

23 g 1 for delts and tris. 22g 1 1/2 for glutes.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Next I'll have to hear how you guys have thicker skin...lol AND, not all women
> definitely not all women, just when us men thought the growing number of over weight women couldnt get any worse....now days, we also have the skinny fat ones too.   that goes for the out of shape guys too.
> 
> 
> LOL, no shit!


and 20g in the tri's.....ouchhh


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

yeah that didn't come out right^^^^^^ still dont know how to separate multiple post?


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> BS, I flex my ass and shit pops...stick that 5/8" pin in and good to go...pics don't lie  lol



wait a minute... i think im a little slow today,.....id like to see a pic of that.:-$


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> yeah that didn't come out right^^^^^^ still dont know how to separate multiple post?



fuck, read your post wrong...just delete the stuff you don't want left in your post


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> wait a minute... i think im a little slow today,.....id like to see a pic of that.:-$



hahahahahaha..that's a pic no one will see...the tight glute might be cute but the twisting to get to it...not so much


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> fuck, read your post wrong...just delete the stuff you don't want left in your post


i think you had it right the first time, i meant how to comment on multiple post with quotes. like you did on my two.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> i think you had it right the first time, i meant how to comment on multiple post with quotes. like you did on my two.



OMG! Are you serious! Did you see what I posted? LOL


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> OMG! Are you serious! Did you see what I posted? LOL



yes, and then it disappeared??


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> yes, and then it disappeared??



yes, I deleted it because I re-read your post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you need me to type it again?


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

Jenner said:


> yes, I deleted it because I re-read your post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you need me to type it again?



no, I think ive got it, ill try it next time. but thank you.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> no, I think ive got it, ill try it next time. but thank you.



k, welcome


----------



## PFM (Aug 8, 2013)

23 for me all the way.


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 8, 2013)

I dont use steroids, im just here for research but if I did, Id use 25x1 for everything but glutes and that would be 25x1.5


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 8, 2013)

I must be a fat ass b/c I use 1 1/2" for glutes, 1" for quads, and 5/8" for delts.


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 8, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I dont use steroids, im just here for research but if I did, Id use 25x1 for everything but glutes and that would be 25x1.5



Exact same


----------



## powermaster (Aug 8, 2013)

was using 25g x 1" then went to 22g x 1" for everything but think i might go to 23g x1". I think the 22g is creating some scare tissue now. Last few injections had some pip. Wife barley could squeeze the plunger for some reason...oh well first time for everything i guess


----------



## DF (Aug 8, 2013)

NeoPT said:


> whats back fill?



Take the plunger out of the slin pin.  Use a drawing needle & syringe to pull out the oil.  Then fill the slin pin & replace the plunger.


----------



## Epic_Ed (Aug 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> 20g glutes delts tris



:-0

That's like a lawn dart!  

I prefer a 23g x 1".  Usually just pin quads.  My mobility sucks and it's difficult to hit my glutes without it moving around a bunch while pushing the plunger.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> and 20g in the tri's.....ouchhh



No pip for me and I only use 20g like I said

In delts and tris I don't stick needle all the way in

Maybe I got thick skin lol


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 8, 2013)

Epic_Ed said:


> :-0
> 
> That's like a lawn dart!
> 
> I prefer a 23g x 1".  Usually just pin quads.  My mobility sucks and it's difficult to hit my glutes without it moving around a bunch while pushing the plunger.



LOL

Doesn't hurt me at all

After I started using 20s, I'll never go back to 25s...

I wonder what 18g's feel like (not gonna try tho lol)


----------



## Stretch (Aug 8, 2013)

You guys are all going to call me crazy.  But I use 29g. 5" slin pins everywhere. Dorsal or ventroglute...Delts or quads.  

A few times the oil has leaked back out of the muscle meaning my injection was SC instead of IM; but it burns like a SOB when that happens so you always know.  

It doesn't matter anyway IMO, since SC injection has been shown to be an efficacious delivery mechanism so you don't really miss out in the gear if it goes SC.  

my .02


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> I must be a fat ass b/c I use 1 1/2" for glutes, 1" for quads, and 5/8" for delts.



Lol,


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> No pip for me and I only use 20g like I said
> 
> In delts and tris I don't stick needle all the way in
> 
> *Maybe I got thick skin *lol



and there it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 8, 2013)

Stretch said:


> You guys are all going to call me crazy.  But I use 29g. 5" slin pins everywhere. Dorsal or ventroglute...Delts or quads.
> 
> A few times the oil has leaked back out of the muscle meaning my injection was SC instead of IM; but it burns like a SOB when that happens so you always know.
> 
> ...



I use slin for my test p, its such a small amount and subq works just fine


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> No pip for me and I only use 20g like I said
> 
> In delts and tris I don't stick needle all the way in
> 
> Maybe I got thick skin lol



Well it's great that you can withstand a 20g it's 
Your body. But here is the problem you're going to have
Down the road. Hitting delts and tri's with that
Large of a diameter needle, you are going to develop 
Some serious scar tissue. I wouldn't hit glutes, which is
A much larger muscle with a 20g. 
22g should be your largest 23 and 25 even better, just a little harder
To push the oil through. 
Depending on which muscle your hitting you just want to 
Make sure you're needle is long enough to get deep
Enough but you should always go with the smallest gage. 
There is a saying, your ass isn't a pin cushon. 
Well, the saying for you could be, your ass isn't a 2x4. LOL.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 8, 2013)

25g 1' delts and vg 22g 1 1/2 glutes but I have pinned delts w them too no issues


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 8, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Well it's great that you can withstand a 20g it's
> Your body. But here is the problem you're going to have
> Down the road. Hitting delts and tri's with that
> Large of a diameter needle, you are going to develop
> ...



LOL is scar tissue becomes an issue I'll definitely go smaller 

Thing is I neve pin more than once a week, whether I'm on a blast or cruising

That gives the muscle plenty of time to heal 

Also haven't done triceps/delts in a while


----------



## username1 (Aug 9, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> LOL is scar tissue becomes an issue I'll definitely go smaller



unless I misunderstood you, from what I've gathered once it becomes scar tissue you cannot inject into that spot at all. so by that point going smaller wont do anything, the whole idea is to use smaller now to prevent scar tissue in the future.


----------



## BigFella (Aug 9, 2013)

27g 1/2 inch. TRT. 0.4 mls only. I think I admire anyone who could do 20g by choice. Ouch.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2013)

29 g 1" or 1/2 " slins for delts, and 23 g 1" for glutes, still need to find that ventro gluteal... sucker hides, dont want to press that into the hip, or joint socket...


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 9, 2013)

25g 1.5" ventro glute all day


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2013)

25g 1inch for glutes quads delts


----------



## username1 (Aug 9, 2013)

j2048b said:


> 29 g 1" or 1/2 " slins for delts, and 23 g 1" for glutes, still need to find that ventro gluteal... sucker hides, dont want to press that into the hip, or joint socket...



Where did you find 29g 1" ?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 9, 2013)

username1 said:


> Where did you find 29g 1" ?



I could be mistaken, ill take a look... Sense we have a sponsor...i dont feel right posting any links to another company... Im pretty sure mine r 29g, 1" ill let u know for sure if they are in fact 1"


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 20, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> 25g 1" as well.  I also back fill slin pins for 1cc or less.



That's exactly what I do Df.  Slin pins are great!


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 20, 2013)

I use 25x1.  Glute, VG and delt.  I dont pin quads at all.  Have used 23's and they are just about like 25's.  I just happened to wind up with a pile of 25's.  Sometimes it can be a bitch getting it to flow out of a 25. I have to make sure to heat it before injecting.


----------

